# haiku: following visual prompt



## SilverMoon (Apr 14, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]







 
his life on the line
eventually cut short
downcast snail tailgates​​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## grimalkin (Apr 15, 2018)

amazing haiku i love this !


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks, g - traditionally haiku's focus is on nature. But you can have fun with them, too. In keeping with the 5-7-5 syllable count each line is a pun relating to the graphic.

This link provides some hysterical examples. http://pun.me/pages/funny-haiku-poems.php


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 15, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> [FONT=&Verdana]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely and to the point but also well written excellent piece


----------



## Nellie (Apr 15, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> Thanks, g - traditionally haiku's focus is on nature. But you can have fun with them, too. In keeping with the 5-7-5 syllable count each line is a pun relating to the graphic.
> 
> This link provides some hysterical examples. http://pun.me/pages/funny-haiku-poems.php





 I was going to let you know, but now I know you know how. Thanks for the humor.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 15, 2018)

> Originally Posted by *Mrcheese *Lovely and to the point but also well written excellent piece


 Thank you, Mrc !



> Originally Posted by N*ellie *I was going to let you know, but now I know you know how. Thanks for the humor.


 Thanks! A bit of fun is good now and then.  U know eye know bout highque! ..._(even though I can't spell it right!)_


pine*Ne*edles skirt trees
rainfa*ll* dampens earth's fabr*i*c
sc*e*nt rises like sun
_.........................................................by SilverMoon_
_

for Nellie on her Birthday!!_​


----------



## Reb (Apr 17, 2018)

Like this it good and I read it nine times pal


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow! Thanks, Reb. Ten times and you would have outlived a cat! Great compliment -  U made my day....


----------



## Namyh (Apr 19, 2018)

Silver Moon - It put a big smile on this old poet's face and I thank you for it. Namyh


----------



## Darren White (Apr 22, 2018)

This is wonderful


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 23, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> [FONT="][INDENT]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=3][IMG]https://poetrycircle.com/forum/attachments/train-and-snail-c-dpi_300-png-png.21555/[/IMG][/SIZE]
> ...




Brilliant.... simply brilliant....


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 23, 2018)

Namyh said:


> Silver Moon - It put a big smile on this old poet's face and I thank you for it. Namyh





Darren White said:


> This is wonderful





Firemajic said:


> Brilliant.... simply brilliant....



*Sorry, so late guys. Was a fun challenge.  And thank you! ~S*


----------



## Proseph Biden (May 3, 2018)

Ha! Enjoyed this. It was cheeky.


----------



## RC James (May 5, 2018)

A snail does need its own space
it's never been a real race
a case unequal on its face

love the graphics - RC


----------

